# Do shows go on in the rain?



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes they do. I've shown in mud so deep we all lost our shoes. I've been to a show that was half indoors and half outdoors and they had to move the outdoor dogs inside because the rings were under at least a foot of water (doxie people were scratching their heads and wondering how in the world they could show in water over their dogs' heads). I've gone to herding trials where we couldn't see our dogs and sheep due to heavy rain and agility trials where we kept dumping shavings in an attempt to get rid of a few lakes. My mother-in-law finished one of her girls 45 min. before a tornado came through the area...oh my!

I did go to a show that was cancelled due to weather. There was about 2 feet of snow and they couldn't get the judges to the show site. If they had been able to get them there, the show would have gone on. They do cancel for hurricanes.  I actually love showing in the rain...but I'm odd I suppose.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes they do go on ! I too have shown in mud up tp my ankles and Carried a special to the ring in a plastic bag....I hate showing in the rain !!!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just like the mail, a show doesn't stop. (rarely) My daughter has soccer cleats she shows GSD's in when it rains or is muddy. We were at an AKC show where it rained and stormed overnight, the show was in a huge covered ring (6rings plus grooming space) they started late because the rain had blown in from the sides and the rings had to have the water swept out. We've also been to out door shows where its been so hot I put a friends Aussie in my car and blasted the air for him. After I groomed him, he went on to get a BIS that day. 
Good luck at your show, we are showing UKC in Dayton. My daughter just got finished drying Vinny, he looks fantastic too bad no breed competition for us so it will just be junior showmanship.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They sure do! The weekend of the Poodle Club of Canada show in Caledonia, Ontario, was all breed show through the morning/early afternoon, Specialty shows in the afternoon. On the one day, there were TORRENTIAL rains, thunder and lightening and unreal wind. I had told my handler earlier that a win at the all breed show was a bigger deal to me personally than the specialty.. Well, we made a run for our car and after about and hour, I suggested we go and see if we could help the handler get dogs into the building to prepare for the specialty show, seeing as the all breed show was obviously a wash. When we got to her area, Quincy was the only dog left there, and they were fully prepared to show him, in the weather, because of my earlier suggestion. I never meant for a moment to show him in such a storm, but bless her heart, she was trying to and prepared to fulfill my wishes. I told her it was quite okay to forfeit the all breed show and head over to the specialty. I was so impressed at her dedication to the wishes of her clients that she would have been soaked to the bone, and would have had to re-groom Quincy from scratch for the afternoon! This entire time, there were other breeds still being judged!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

At the October 15th ABI show the dogs and I were camping . . . so I had a couple extra hooded sweatshirts. I wound up loaning both of them out to 'day trippers' who came unready for the weather. Before we left, I considered taking along my big, orange Survival Suit *from my sailing days*. In retrospect, I should have! Temps just above freezing, driving rain, and wind so gusty it took down awnings and tents on the perimeter of the rings.

Still, the show went on. Here's a shot of some of our well-dressed handlers. 










The awning on the right, behind the Shiloh Shepherd, was full of stacked crates of small dogs when the wind took it across the field late in the day. Some very freaked out Coton de Tulears!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Randi,

Shows generally do go on in the rain. I've shown obedience and agility in rain in multiple venues. I know when there has been lightning they have held up. Don't know which venue your show is in, but AKC does have a place on their website where you can check for cancellations American Kennel Club - Events. Once or twice a show I've been entered in has been cancelled but it's been for really extreme weather i.e. noreasters where the torrential rain and wind were going to be non stop all day, etc.

Regards,

Diane and Fallon


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it would be cool to handle a dog in a downpour...I'd love the idea that it was the bone structure and gait that attracted the judge, not the grooming!


----------

